# Drooling Chihuahua



## Chirpee (Jan 20, 2006)

I am new to the Chihuahua breed. I am the first-time owner of a 5 month old male named "Bruiser." He is a wonderful puppy and has brought me much joy! I've always been a BIG dog person. I am writing because the past two nights in a row, Bruiser has started drooling excessively. He acts normal and plays lots, but at night he starts drooling (puddles). Could someone tell me if this is something to be concerned about. What should I do? Thank you!

Chirpee


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, I would be concerned. I've never heard of this happening with a Chihuahua. My cocker Tasha used to do that every year after eating those "helicopters" from our sugar maple trees. Otherwise, I don't know what would be causing it.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh my I would call the vet asap because I have never seen a chi drooling before either.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

me neither


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Is he teething? He's that age...


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is It like Foamy Drool?!?

Coz My Chi Has Epilepsy and when he has like.. "Mini" Fits he Drools Loads And Foams At The Mouth

x x x


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Sometimes Scruffy drools in his sleep, I don't think it is that uncommon but if it is excessive, talk top a vet.

Scruffy is teething and this seems like a good explanation xxx


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

lecohen said:


> Sometimes Scruffy drools in his sleep


So does Fynn, it trickles down my arm and wakes me up,lol.


----------

